# [SOLVED] Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection



## kaymorris

Before I start explaining what is wrong I will say that I have had a look on this forum for help and I couldn’t find anyone with a solution to my problem, so apologies if this actually has been resolved on a different post.

I am having problems with the Internet connection at work. For a few months now loading web pages has been very very slow and some web pages need refreshing before they will actually load. For those web pages that need refreshing I get the error ‘Cannot Display Webpage’.

·	In Firefox when I get this message all I can do is click on refresh and let the page load slowly.

·	In IE7 I have tried clicking on ‘Diagnose Connection Problems’ but nothing happens and I get an error in the bottom right hand corner saying ‘Error on Page’. I have tried googling this problem but I cannot find anything on it.

*Hardware details:*

·	BT 2700HGV router (with firewall)
·	SBS2003
·	Win XP and Vista machines on network
*
Software details:*

·	Symantec Antivirus Corporate Edition

I have looked at the following on the server, which is receiving and sharing the Internet connection, and on my computer (just to make sure):

1.	I have done a speed test and the results were good, although I had problems with the BT test as it says that our telephone number doesn't correspond with the IP Address they have in their records.

2.	I have checked the BT broadband service status (BT tell you to)

3.	I have checked the firewall and anti-virus settings

4.	I have check for viruses and spyware

5.	We do not download any large files

6.	We don’t have lots of programs running in the background

7.	We have enough memory and space on the hard drive

8.	I have reset and changed the router on separate occasions

9.	I have made sure the browsers have java

10.	I have deleted temporary files and cookies

11.	We are not running a proxy server

12.	I have opened the web pages using the IP Address to see if it was a DNS issue and they were just as slow

13.	I have turned off Sharepoint services, SBS Monitoring and EDNS

14.	I have checked our LAN connection and that is working perfectly well

15.	None of the computers are running slowly

16.	I have checked attenuation and line noise, which is as following:
Current Noise Margin: 15.0 dB (Downstream) 10.0 dB (Upstream)
Current Attenuation: 35.5 dB (Downstream) 18.5 dB (Upstream)

17.	Ping details for Daily Mail online which I’m having to refresh:

*ping dailymail.co.uk*
Pinging dailymail.co.uk [195.234.240.212] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 195.234.240.212: Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

*ping 195.234.240.212*
Pinging 195.234.240.212 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 195.234.240.212: Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

18.	Tracert details for bbc.co.uk which I don’t have to refresh but is slow, and then dailymail.co.uk, metro.co.uk and foxnews.co.uk which I have to refresh to get them to load (I have taken my server, domain and IP address out):

*tracert bbc.co.uk*
Tracing route to bbc.co.uk [212.58.224.131] over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms server.domainname.co.uk [IP Address]
2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms host217-34-57-150.in-addr.btopenworld.com [217.34.57.150]
3 34 ms 50 ms 106 ms btdhg236-hg2.miltonkeynes.broadband.bt.net [217.35.202.201]
4 35 ms 35 ms 33 ms 217.35.202.161
5 35 ms 33 ms 34 ms 217.35.202.238
6 36 ms 37 ms 37 ms 217.47.201.82
7 36 ms 35 ms 35 ms 217.41.219.1
8 35 ms 35 ms 35 ms 217.41.175.66
9 37 ms 35 ms 33 ms 217.41.175.142
10 71 ms 147 ms 133 ms 217.41.175.46
11 37 ms 37 ms 35 ms 217.47.41.113
12 39 ms 35 ms 35 ms 194.72.31.81
13 45 ms 49 ms 45 ms core1-pos0-8-0-7.ilford.ukcore.bt.net [194.74.65.113]
14 39 ms 39 ms 37 ms core1-pos9-1.telehouse.ukcore.bt.net [194.74.65.114]
15 38 ms 37 ms 37 ms 194.74.65.6
16 38 ms 37 ms 37 ms 212.58.238.153
17 37 ms 37 ms 41 ms rdirwww-vip.thdo.bbc.co.uk [212.58.224.131]
Trace complete.

*tracert dailymail.co.uk*
Tracing route to dailymail.co.uk [195.234.240.212] over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms server.domainname.co.uk [IP Address]
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms host217-34-57-150.in-addr.btopenworld.com [217.34.57.150]
3 36 ms 33 ms 35 ms btdhg236-hg2.miltonkeynes.broadband.bt.net [217.35.202.201]
4 35 ms 35 ms 33 ms 217.35.202.129
5 34 ms 36 ms 35 ms 217.35.202.234
6 35 ms 39 ms 33 ms 217.47.201.82
7 35 ms 33 ms 37 ms 217.41.219.1
8 35 ms 35 ms 38 ms 217.41.175.66
9 56 ms 37 ms 39 ms 217.41.175.142
10 37 ms 35 ms 35 ms 217.41.175.46
11 35 ms 37 ms 35 ms 217.47.41.114
12 37 ms 37 ms 37 ms 194.72.31.93
13 39 ms 38 ms 37 ms core2-10g0-5-0-0.ilford.ukcore.bt.net [194.74.65.134]
14 50 ms 39 ms 39 ms core1-pos0-1-5-0.ilford.ukcore.bt.net [62.6.201.117]
15 38 ms 39 ms 38 ms core1-pos9-0.telehouse.ukcore.bt.net [62.6.201.118]
16 39 ms 38 ms 39 ms 193.128.43.49
17 35 ms 37 ms 38 ms 158.43.206.133
18 38 ms 37 ms 35 ms 158.43.253.150
19 39 ms 39 ms 39 ms 158.43.150.102
20 36 ms 37 ms 39 ms 158.43.150.162
21 37 ms 39 ms 38 ms 158.43.17.134
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.
Trace complete.

*tracert metro.co.uk*
Tracing route to metro.co.uk [195.234.240.212] over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms server.domainname.co.uk [IP Address]
2 <1 ms 1 ms 1 ms host217-34-57-150.in-addr.btopenworld.com [217.34.57.150]
3 34 ms 35 ms 33 ms btdhg236-hg2.miltonkeynes.broadband.bt.net [217.35.202.201]
4 34 ms 33 ms 35 ms 217.35.202.161
5 38 ms 35 ms 52 ms 217.35.202.238
6 36 ms 37 ms 33 ms 217.47.201.82
7 34 ms 35 ms 35 ms 217.41.219.1
8 36 ms 41 ms 33 ms 217.41.175.66
9 33 ms 59 ms 36 ms 217.41.175.142
10 36 ms 35 ms 36 ms 217.41.175.46
11 34 ms 35 ms 35 ms 217.47.41.114
12 35 ms 35 ms 35 ms 194.72.31.93
13 38 ms 37 ms 67 ms core2-10g0-5-0-0.ilford.ukcore.bt.net [194.74.65.134]
14 38 ms 39 ms 39 ms core1-pos0-1-5-0.ilford.ukcore.bt.net [62.6.201.117]
15 38 ms 37 ms 37 ms core1-pos9-0.telehouse.ukcore.bt.net [62.6.201.118]
16 38 ms 35 ms 35 ms 193.128.43.49
17 37 ms 38 ms 39 ms 158.43.206.133
18 38 ms 39 ms 41 ms 158.43.253.150
19 40 ms 37 ms 41 ms 158.43.150.102
20 38 ms 39 ms 37 ms 158.43.150.162
21 38 ms 37 ms 39 ms 158.43.17.134
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * *  Request timed out.
Trace complete.

*tracert foxnews.com*
Tracing route to foxnews.com [69.8.217.95] over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms server.domainname.co.uk [IP Address]
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms host217-34-57-150.in-addr.btopenworld.com [217.34.57.150]
3 34 ms 33 ms 35 ms btdhg236-hg2.miltonkeynes.broadband.bt.net [217.35.202.201]
4 34 ms 33 ms 37 ms 217.35.202.129
5 34 ms 35 ms 37 ms 217.35.202.238
6 52 ms 35 ms 36 ms 217.47.201.82
7 36 ms 37 ms 33 ms 217.41.219.1
8 33 ms 33 ms 39 ms 217.41.175.66
9 41 ms 49 ms 35 ms 217.41.175.142
10 37 ms 33 ms 37 ms 217.41.175.62
11 313 ms 340 ms 251 ms 217.47.130.49
12 38 ms 37 ms 33 ms core2-pos8-0.bletchley.ukcore.bt.net [194.72.31.137]
13 46 ms 39 ms 38 ms core1-pos0-8-0-12.ealing.ukcore.bt.net [194.72.17.81]
14 38 ms 35 ms 37 ms transit2-pos3-0.ealing.ukcore.bt.net [194.72.17.82]
15 36 ms 35 ms 39 ms t2c2-ge13-0-0.uk-eal.eu.bt.net [166.49.168.53]
16 114 ms 114 ms 117 ms t2c2-p4-0-0.us-ash.eu.bt.net [166.49.164.74]
17 115 ms 114 ms 115 ms dcp-brdr-02.inet.qwest.net [205.171.1.37]
18 129 ms 114 ms 129 ms dcx-core-02.inet.qwest.net [205.171.251.37]
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 143 ms 139 ms 137 ms cec-cntr-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.139.122]
21 162 ms 177 ms 147 ms 66.77.112.26
22 136 ms 135 ms 135 ms 69.8.217.95
Trace complete.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kaymorris

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

I have also now tried connecting the router directly to my computer instead of the server but there is no difference in the loading of web pages.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

Some information about the actual network topology would be useful.

If you're able to, I'd start by connecting directly to the ISP connection with a computer and testing the connection there.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. Post the results link from the top of the test display page here.


----------



## lensman3

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

Try booting your machine in safe mode with network support and try to go to a www site. If response if fast then something on the PC is slowing it down. If response is slow then the problem is the network (somewhere).

Don't leave your PC in safe mode too long as of the security is missing.


----------



## kaymorris

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

Apologies for the delay in replying but a few other problems came up that needed my concentration.

Thank you for your replies. I will try them both and get back to you.


----------



## kaymorris

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

Ok, I have restarted one of the PC's in Safe Mode and browsing the web was the same speed, very slow.

I will probably do the same thing when I disconnect the router from the Server and connect it only to my computer as well as running a line quality test. I will do this tomorrow morning.

As for the network, we have the BT 2700HGV router connected directly to the server. The server is then connected to a switch. The individual computers are all connected to ports in the floor which are wired up to a patch panel, and from the patch panel they are connected to the switch.


----------



## lensman3

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

My first guess is the dns service is misconfigured. Slow load times could be the result of dns server timeouts. Your router is probably getting then dns servers from you Internet provider. (Logging on to the router should tell you the routers dns server IP address). 

The PC's could be getting their dns server IP address either from your Server or the 2700HGV router. Disconnecting your server from the network and connecting a PC to the router should test this premise. When the PC is connect straight to the router, your PC will get the dns from the router (and the speed should be fast to the Internet). Make sure that in the network screens that the IP addresses are not entered statically but are dynamic and are getting the IP address from a DHCP server (hopefully the router). 

Take your server out of equation and see if Internet access speeds up. (Never mind, I have seen that you have already done this and the pages still loaded slowly).


----------



## lensman3

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

If you have other computers on the network, unhook them from the switch and test speed. Reset the router to test the speed. Try some other PC by themselves loading web pages. See if all the PCs are slow loading or just yours. Some virus programs hit the network really hard and they could be running on a nearby PC. The load on the network would skyrocket. I have heard of other computers having out of date virus scanners having been infected and the problem comes from those PC's. They hammer the network.


----------



## kaymorris

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

Apologies, I have connected my computer to the router (leaving the server still connected so that my colleagues don't lose their connection) and I must say that the pages do load at a normal speed. When I tested it before I took the connection between the server and router out and connected the router to my computer and i'm very sure the web pages were still loading slowly.

This is excellent news because now I know that it is something on the server causing the problem.


----------



## kaymorris

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

nslookup dailymail.co.uk
Server: _server.domain.co.uk_
Address: _server IP address_

DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Request to _server.domain.co.uk _timed-out


----------



## kaymorris

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

Ethernet adapter WAN:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Network Connection 2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : _server mac address_
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : _server ip address_
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.*.*.*
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : _router ip address_
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : _router ip address_
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : _router ip address_
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 30, 2008 11:11:36 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 31, 2008 11:11:36 AM


----------



## lensman3

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

Point your servers DNS to the DNS's the router points to 

Or

Point your servers DNS to the router (this means that the server has to have a working DNS server or forwarder).

use nslookup in the form

nslookup <someplacetolookup> @dns-server-address

The @ lets nslookup use another dns server other than the default. That way you can test connectivity and speed.

Your listing shows a subnet mask of 255.*.*.* (though you may be hiding your subnet mask). Make sure that is in the range of 255.255.255.0 ("/24") because some routers will try to look for 2^24 -> 16 million places for an address. That can slow things down too. The mask is in the router and your provider should have it in the range of 255.255.255.0. 

Good luck.


----------



## kaymorris

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

Yeah, I thought it was pretty pointless hiding it after I posted it! The subnet mask is 255.255.255.248, this was given to me by my service provider and I have had no problems with it previously.

Isn't the server DNS pointed to the router DNS already as it says the following for the WAN connection in ipconfig:

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : _router ip address_ (I have hidden the address)


----------



## lensman3

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

If the server is pointing to the router thats OK. Make sure the server DNS setup (and I don't know how to do this in XP) if a forwarder DNS server. That is, if the DNS lookup name isn't in the servers cache, then "as quickly as possible" pass the request on. 

You may need to set the servers DNS ip address to be the same ones as your router uses it get "fast" response. Your provider probably doesn't change DNS ip addresses very often, so pointing them to your provider on a permanent (static) basis should be OK. 

Your firewall may need adjusted to pass the DNS packets.


----------



## kaymorris

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

Apologies but your last response was quite confusing.

I have checked the DNS settings on the server and it does seem to point to the router after the server.

I tried using static DNS addresses (I input these on the router) but that didn't make any difference.


----------



## kaymorris

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

DNS Report details:

WARN
Glue at parent nameservers
WARNING. The parent servers (I checked with nsa.nic.uk.) are not providing glue for all your nameservers. This means that they are supplying the NS records (host.example.com), but not supplying the A records (192.0.2.53), which can cause slightly slower connections, and may cause incompatibilities with some non-RFC-compliant programs. This is perfectly acceptable behavior per the RFCs. This will usually occur if your DNS servers are not in the same TLD as your domain (for example, a DNS server of "ns1.example.org" for the domain "example.com"). In this case, you can speed up the connections slightly by having NS records that are in the same TLD as your domain.

FAIL
Open DNS servers
ERROR: One or more of your nameservers reports that it is an open DNS server. This usually means that anyone in the world can query it for domains it is not authoritative for (it is possible that the DNS server advertises that it does recursive lookups when it does not, but that shouldn't happen). This can cause an excessive load on your DNS server. Also, it is strongly discouraged to have a DNS server be both authoritative for your domain and be recursive (even if it is not open), due to the potential for cache poisoning (with no recursion, there is no cache, and it is impossible to poison it). Also, the bad guys could use your DNS server as part of an attack, by forging their IP address. Problem record(s) are:

Server 62.149.36.31 reports that it will do recursive lookups. [test] Server 216.22.3.8 reports that it will do recursive lookups. [test] See this page for info on closing open DNS servers.


----------



## lensman3

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

These two servers appear to be under the control of "The Ultraspeed Group". When I first started querying them (about 4:00 to 5:00 pm London time), then seemed at little slow. 800 milliseconds to get a dns number for an obscure U.S. site. The cashed response was from 300-400 milliseconds. Ping times to the UK (from Colorado) were about 225 milliseconds. A few minutes later times dropped into the 100-200 millisecond range. This all seems OK, just a little bit slow.


----------



## lensman3

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

In an earlier message you mention that if you connect your computer directly to the the router speeds are OK. You suggest that it is the server is the problem. Or it could be the switch.

If you can schedule a time to unplug the server from the network then do the test downloads. If it is still slow, that suggests the switch is the problem. You might power cycle the switch to clear its memory of arp (MAC) addresses.

Googleing slow internet connections, there is talk of the IP6 protocol slowing things down. IP6 is the new internet IP address scheme, but it is not supposed to be implemented until 2010-2012, I think. Check to see if this is turned on

Go to Control Panel->Network connection->local area connection->properties (tab). In the scroll window see if Microsoft TCP/IP version 6 is checked. Uncheck it and try. I think, that if both IP6 and IP4 are checked packets are sent out the interface twice.


----------



## kaymorris

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

IPv6 is unchecked.

The switch is fine, as far as i'm aware, because access to the server and it's files has not been affected.

I still think that it is related to DNS issues because I have had a look back in the logs and it seems that the DNS server was reset around the same time this problem started.


----------



## kaymorris

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

Netdiag /fix results:

I am running SBS2003 on the machine in question, not sure why system info says Win 2000 (don't think it is relevant).

All IP addresses have been hidden.

...........................................

Computer Name: HERCULES
DNS Host Name: hercules.morgan-west.co.uk
System info : Windows 2000 Server (Build 3790)
Processor : x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 10, GenuineIntel


Netcard queries test . . . . . . . : Passed

Per interface results:

Adapter : LAN

Netcard queries test . . . : Passed

Host Name. . . . . . . . . : _Server name_
IP Address . . . . . . . . : *.*.*.*
Subnet Mask. . . . . . . . : *.*.*.*
Default Gateway. . . . . . :
Primary WINS Server. . . . : *.*.*.*
Dns Servers. . . . . . . . : *.*.*.*


AutoConfiguration results. . . . . . : Passed

Default gateway test . . . : Skipped
[WARNING] No gateways defined for this adapter.

NetBT name test. . . . . . : Passed
No remote names have been found.

WINS service test. . . . . : Passed

Adapter : WAN

Netcard queries test . . . : Passed

Host Name. . . . . . . . . : _server name_._router dns suffix_
IP Address . . . . . . . . : *.*.*.*
Subnet Mask. . . . . . . . : *.*.*.*
Default Gateway. . . . . . : *.*.*.*
Dns Servers. . . . . . . . : *.*.*.*


AutoConfiguration results. . . . . . : Passed

Default gateway test . . . : Passed

NetBT name test. . . . . . : Passed
[WARNING] At least one of the <00> 'WorkStation Service', <03> 'Messenge
r Service', <20> 'WINS' names is missing.
No remote names have been found.

WINS service test. . . . . : Skipped
There are no WINS servers configured for this interface.

Adapter : {9139CF85-21DB-4B7E-981A-FCE1E00099AA}

Netcard queries test . . . : Passed

Host Name. . . . . . . . . : _server name_
Autoconfiguration IP Address : *.*.*.*
Subnet Mask. . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway. . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip . . . . : Disabled
Dns Servers. . . . . . . . :

AutoConfiguration results. . . . . . : Failed
[WARNING] AutoConfiguration is in use. DHCP not available.

Default gateway test . . . : Skipped
[WARNING] No gateways defined for this adapter.

NetBT name test. . . . . . : Skipped
NetBT is disabled on this interface. [Test skipped]

WINS service test. . . . . : Skipped
NetBT is disable on this interface. [Test skipped].


Global results:


Domain membership test . . . . . . : Passed


NetBT transports test. . . . . . . : Passed
List of NetBt transports currently configured:
NetBT_Tcpip_{D9421890-6D55-461C-9A55-EF08F4D9E77B}
NetBT_Tcpip_{1694BCD1-4C83-45F1-99D7-1D41A2872ADF}
2 NetBt transports currently configured.


Autonet address test . . . . . . . : Passed


IP loopback ping test. . . . . . . : Passed


Default gateway test . . . . . . . : Passed


NetBT name test. . . . . . . . . . : Passed


Winsock test . . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


DNS test . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Passed
PASS - All the DNS entries for DC are registered on DNS server '*.*.*.*
'.


Redir and Browser test . . . . . . : Passed
List of NetBt transports currently bound to the Redir
NetBT_Tcpip_{D9421890-6D55-461C-9A55-EF08F4D9E77B}
NetBT_Tcpip_{1694BCD1-4C83-45F1-99D7-1D41A2872ADF}
The redir is bound to 2 NetBt transports.

List of NetBt transports currently bound to the browser
NetBT_Tcpip_{D9421890-6D55-461C-9A55-EF08F4D9E77B}
NetBT_Tcpip_{1694BCD1-4C83-45F1-99D7-1D41A2872ADF}
The browser is bound to 2 NetBt transports.


DC discovery test. . . . . . . . . : Passed


DC list test . . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


Trust relationship test. . . . . . : Skipped


Kerberos test. . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


LDAP test. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


Bindings test. . . . . . . . . . . : Passed


WAN configuration test . . . . . . : Skipped
No active remote access connections.


Modem diagnostics test . . . . . . : Passed

IP Security test . . . . . . . . . : Skipped

Note: run "netsh ipsec dynamic show /?" for more detailed information


The command completed successfully


----------



## lensman3

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

What happens if you do this. Go in to network connection->local area connection->Internet protocol(TCP/IP)->properties. On the general tab click to the place that has "Use the following DNS Servers Address". Enter the ip number for ns.srv2.com (216.22.3.8) and ns2.srv2.com (62.149.36.31). This will skip your servers dns server and go straight to the dns servers for you provider (or who I think is your provider). 

Also do a google lookup of "dig for xp" and install that program. This program will exercise your dns servers. You can specify internal and external servers on the command line. It should also test to see if your dns server is working correctly in your domain. Take a look at the "AXFR" option. Do a "dig -t AXFR <your domain name.> The domain name MUST be followed by a dot. The servers should dump all of the known hosts at you. You may need administrative permisions to do this (and probably will).

When you are running dig. Notice that the first time you access a site that you have never been to before, the access times are long. After that the name is cached for a while (a set number of seconds) before the name and IP address expires. Then the IP address will have to be renewed. If you do the same dig command over and over, you will see the number of seconds decreasing as it is held in the cache. 

Good luck. I think we are getting close.


----------



## lensman3

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

I'm really fishing here. There is a thing called ICMP redirects. They are usually considered security holes, but I'm just wondering that this should be turned ON inside of a firewalled network. For instance your slow connections could be caused by a packet first going to the server, being received by it AND then being sent out thru the default gateway finally to the Internet.

If anybody knows let me know. I think that the default gateway should override any packets (except dns queries) being sent first to the server before going to the gateway router and to the Internet.

I don't know where this switch is set in XP. (I know where it is in Linux).


----------



## kaymorris

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

I phoned my ISP and they have given me the correct DNS server IP addresses. When I tried entering these details we could not view web pages.

I tried running the tracert command on both sets of DNS IP addresses and the requests timed out.


----------



## kaymorris

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

Apologies, I didn't see your last two posts until after I just posted my DNS tracert comment.

I put in the DNS addresses that you mentioned and we could actually view web pages still and the trace completed on tracert BUT it doesn't seem to have changed the speed in which web pages load.


----------



## lensman3

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

See if your routers are passing the DNS ports. Those are supposed to be ports 53 udp and tcp. The default is usually udp and if that doesn't work (after a timeout) the dns request is send via tcp.

The "dig" I was using from Colorado were fast (100 milliseconds) for a returned IP address. If your firewall is blocking the udp for port 53, it would take a long time before the tcp request is sent.


----------



## kaymorris

*Re: Slow loading web pages -fast internet connection*

Thank you very much for all your help.

When I reinstalled the DNS service I wasn't aware that I have to add the name servers for my domain. There was one name server in there already with my server IP address. I feel very silly now because it is such a simple little thing to not know.

I entered the name servers in by right clicking and going to properties, Name server tab and adding in the name servers. Everything is fine now.


----------

